# What the hell happened to the Ryoma smiley.



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2009)

Look at this shit . What the hell is that?

Why was was the ryoma smiley changed?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 15, 2009)

To promote friendship rather than conflict across the forum in the spirit of the holiday season?


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 15, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> To promote friendship rather than conflict across the forum in the spirit of the holiday season?



i say

*fuck
that
shit*

and bring back the old smiley.

anyone have it saved on their computer?


----------



## Sen (Dec 15, 2009)

I like it 

Although if it changes back it will make a lot of posts look rather odd lol.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 15, 2009)

Sen said:


> I like it
> 
> Although if it changes back it will make a lot of posts look rather odd lol.




I know what you mean

for now I guess we'll have to stick with


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> To promote friendship rather than conflict across the forum in the spirit of the holiday season?



As if a single smiley could change the antagonistic nature of NF .



Sen said:


> I like it
> 
> Although if it changes back it will make a lot of posts look rather odd lol.



It already makes a lot of my posts look odd. If someone looks back at some of my old posts it completely changes the meaning of some of them.


----------



## abcd (Dec 15, 2009)

all those posts with flames will be fun to read now  ...

ryoma got trolled


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 15, 2009)

Sen said:


> I like it
> 
> Although if it changes back it will make a lot of posts look rather odd lol.


lol this one already makes a lot of older posts look odd


----------



## Kri (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm rather fond of it.


----------



## God (Dec 15, 2009)

GHEY       !


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> I'm rather fond of it.



The heart looks like it has Downs Syndrome.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2009)

It appears that the trolle got trolled.

.

Pek did this didn't he.


----------



## abcd (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Lance Vance (Dec 15, 2009)

This is a fucking outrage


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2009)

Bring Ryoma back .


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 15, 2009)

Gai would rape everyone






I approve


----------



## Altron (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Vanity (Dec 15, 2009)

Nooooooooo. I liked that smilie. It was hilarious. 

What is this? 

All friendly now?


----------



## Gooba (Dec 15, 2009)

UPGRADE  !


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2009)

Gooba why ?


----------



## God (Dec 15, 2009)

Gooba, as your personal fitness trainer and brilliant scheme writer, I command you to bring Ryoma back.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Dec 15, 2009)

Gooba said:


> UPGRADE  !





Promotions!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 15, 2009)

Gooba you monster


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Dec 15, 2009)

'twas pek.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2009)

Why Pek ?


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2009)

I knew it was pek .

Gooba, I was just about to add another part to my conspiracy theory about you .


----------



## geG (Dec 15, 2009)

.


----------



## God (Dec 15, 2009)

.


----------



## Memos (Dec 15, 2009)

..


----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2009)

... **


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Dec 15, 2009)

.
    .


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 15, 2009)

**


----------



## Id (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Platinum (Dec 15, 2009)

.
. .
     .


----------



## Black (Dec 15, 2009)

Deze nutz in ya mouth


----------



## Vanity (Dec 16, 2009)

Gooba said:


> UPGRADE  !



So why did you guys remove it anyway?

Did the mod it was named after just want a different smilie or did you guys remove it since I remember people saying the smilie was being used for trolling?

It was a great smilie though.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 16, 2009)

I FUCKING LOVE GEG.

AMIDOINITRITE?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2009)

Scorpion said:


> I FUCKING LOVE GEG.
> 
> AMIDOINITRITE?



Yes you are.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2009)

Now change  to something better and I'm happy.


----------



## Vanity (Dec 16, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Now change  to something better and I'm happy.



You don't like it anymore? A lot of people like to use it.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 16, 2009)

They can suck my mighty austrian cock. I don't want the name associated with me


----------



## Vanity (Dec 16, 2009)

Zaru said:


> They can suck my mighty austrian cock. I don't want the name associated with me



Ah. So the smilie could stay but the name attached to it should just be changed?


----------



## Chainer (Dec 16, 2009)

Best Christmas present ever.


----------



## abcd (Dec 16, 2009)

Zaru said:


> They can suck my mighty austrian cock. I don't want the name associated with me


----------



## Migooki (Dec 16, 2009)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Darth (Dec 16, 2009)

the new  is so much better than that horrid irritating one. 

Smart move staff.


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Dec 16, 2009)

next thing they'll remove los and ho


----------



## Felt (Dec 16, 2009)

This is great news.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 16, 2009)

No, really though, when will it be changed back? I'm guessing after Christmas.

Because someone repped me with ryoma and now I'm stuck looking at that _thing_ every time I go into my user CP until it's gone.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 16, 2009)

adblocking is your best friend.


----------



## olaf (Dec 16, 2009)

Chainer said:


> Best Christmas present ever.


this

I hated the old one. it was too big and childish


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't like this.


----------



## Perseverance (Dec 16, 2009)

That smiley was brilliant and whenever used "right" it would annoy people so much. 

Oh well, makes no difference I'll just upload to another host and use it. GG.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 16, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Now change  to something better and I'm happy.



Oh and I saved this smilie too, just in case.


----------



## Sen (Dec 16, 2009)

@Andy- You should have had them remove  while you were still a mod, seems like it is too late at this point   Or you could work towards becoming an admin, then you could take down  yourself.

Anyway I think you guys should keep it this way 

Much cuter


----------



## geG (Dec 16, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> That smiley was brilliant and whenever used "right" it would annoy people so much.



Yeah, that's kind of the reason it was changed.


----------



## Ram (Dec 16, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> To promote friendship rather than conflict across the forum in the spirit of the holiday season?


----------



## Vanity (Dec 16, 2009)

I just find it funny how they turned it into the most friendly looking smilie on NF now. XD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2009)

It reminds me of Valentine's day.


----------



## Kri (Dec 16, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Now change  to something better and I'm happy.


.?


Anything particular in mind?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2009)

Change it to a crying baby.


----------



## Ram (Dec 16, 2009)

Kamen Rider Zaru


----------



## Vanity (Dec 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It reminds me of Valentine's day.



lol. Yeah.

It's almost like the staff trolled all the members who tried to use it as an insult against someone.....since now any posts where someone tried to use it as an insult look all loving and friendly.


----------



## Black (Dec 16, 2009)

I don't get it.


----------



## Para (Dec 16, 2009)

Zaru said:


> They can suck my mighty austrian cock. I don't want the name associated with me


Change your name.


----------



## Endless Mike (Dec 16, 2009)

Why do the mods always have to ruin every last vestige of fun on the forums?


----------



## Ram (Dec 16, 2009)

Endless Mike rep me.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 16, 2009)

Tower Bridge said:


> I earned my rep.





Tower Bridge said:


> Endless Mike rep me.


**


----------



## Goobtachi (Dec 16, 2009)

.  yesterday i was trolling in a thread and when i used this smiley and posted the message i was like,what the fuck?


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 16, 2009)

godtachi said:


> .  yesterday i was trolling in a thread and when i used this smiley and posted the message i was like,what the fuck?



I hope mods read that

C?mon go in a police station and say "yesterday I was killing some people and when my gun shot flowers I was like , what the fuck?"


----------



## Rice Ball (Dec 16, 2009)

Ryoma v Gooba!


----------



## Crowe (Dec 16, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Look at this shit . What the hell is that?
> 
> Why was was the ryoma smiley changed?





rawrawraw said:


> i say
> 
> *fuck
> that
> ...





Lance Vance said:


> This is a fucking outrage





Zaru said:


> Now change  to something better and I'm happy.





Narcissus said:


> No, really though, when will it be changed back? I'm guessing after Christmas.
> 
> Because someone repped me with ryoma and now I'm stuck looking at that _thing_ every time I go into my user CP until it's gone.





Perseverance said:


> That smiley was brilliant and whenever used "right" it would annoy people so much.
> 
> Oh well, makes no difference I'll just upload to another host and use it. GG.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 16, 2009)

i  a girl. she don't  me. it makes me


----------



## abcd (Dec 16, 2009)

hadomaru said:


> i  a girl. she don't  me. it makes me



My brain filters this as 


hadomaru said:


> i  a girl. she don't  me. it makes me


----------



## scerpers (Dec 16, 2009)

pek.

Wheres my name change?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 16, 2009)

abcd said:


> My brain filters this as


makes me seem like a sadistic bastard.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the reason why it was changed and if this is a temp change or a permanent one.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 16, 2009)

Laugh all you want pek, I still have the smilie saved and that crap won't stay in my CP for long. :ho



hadomaru said:


> makes me seem like a sadistic bastard.



Leave the sadism to those who can actually pull it off please.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Dec 16, 2009)

well, i guess i could.


----------



## God (Dec 16, 2009)

Scorpion, Tax is in charge of namechanges man.

AND PEK GO FUCK YOURSELF THIS IS WHY I HATE ADMINS FUCK TAXMAN FUCK TENSHIONI FUCK SPECTRUM FUCK REZNOR FUCK GOOBA FUCK BLUE AND FUCK YOU


----------



## scerpers (Dec 16, 2009)

bunch of lazy fucking mods.

It's shameful.


----------



## Krombacher (Dec 17, 2009)

Lol why are you guys against the  ?

Everyone who wants to use the ryoma in christmas time is

a) too stupid to just report the trolls
b) Butthurt

Enjoy this time


----------



## Black (Dec 19, 2009)

Mods are always fucking some shit up.


----------



## Nimander (Dec 19, 2009)

The  went the way of :lolkubo.  And I can't say I miss one more than I do the other TBH.


----------



## Cronos (Dec 19, 2009)

what do you mean

it's still here


----------



## syrup (Dec 19, 2009)

First Tsurugi said:


> To promote friendship rather than conflict across the forum in the spirit of the holiday season?



I agree with this guy; what's wrong with a little love


----------



## Platinum (Dec 19, 2009)

syrup said:


> I agree with this guy; what's wrong with a little love



Everything .


----------



## God (Dec 19, 2009)

Platinum, you're the one always playing the peace maker


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2009)

Michael Jacksőn said:


> Platinum, you're the one always playing the peace maker



Peace and love are two completely different things.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 20, 2009)

Don't change it, it's the cutest smiley ever


----------



## ? (Dec 23, 2009)

seriously when will ryoma come back? that gay pink  doesn't express the feeling i'm trying to get across when i use ryoma

bring it back please


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 28, 2009)

Better question: What happened to :lolkubo?


----------



## ? (Dec 28, 2009)

Vino said:


> Better question: What happened to :lolkubo?


admins are jerks


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 29, 2009)

looking back at old posts that used the ryoma smiley I laughed XD

trolls got trolled! smart move pek


----------



## Platinum (Dec 29, 2009)

Vino said:


> Better question: What happened to :lolkubo?



No one liked :lolkubo.

But damn it people loved the old ryoma .


----------



## squilliam (Dec 29, 2009)

how did no one like lolkubo? It was so universal....



> "my gf dumped me "


:lolkubo



> "I think I have cancer "


:lolkubo
*
*New bleach chapter comes out**

:lolkubo


----------



## God (Dec 30, 2009)

it sucked ass though

ryoma was just as universal and actually good


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 11, 2010)

Love the new Ryoma.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 11, 2010)

wait they changed it again? or what is this power rangers icon? 

test


----------



## Zetta (Jan 11, 2010)

It's Kamen Rider Black and Black RX.


----------



## Brian (Jan 11, 2010)

Kamen Rider ftw


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2010)

Yay that  is still around  

New Ryoma is amusing


----------



## God (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Vanity (Jan 11, 2010)

lol. The new one is cool although I can't think of many situations in which to use it.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 11, 2010)

It's for when you are being macho and agressive.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 11, 2010)

Spy_Smasher said:


> It's for when you are* being macho* and agressive.


Considering the usual people who wear Kamen Rider sets...yeah not so much.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, that's what I'm using it for!


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jan 11, 2010)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Well, that's what I'm using it for!



What a gay character.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 11, 2010)

looks like it should be :klstybro


----------



## Vanity (Jan 12, 2010)

Spy_Smasher said:


> It's for when you are being macho and agressive.



lol.

Well I doubt I will be using it since I don't tend to ever feel that way.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 12, 2010)

You're also never gonna use any of the sasuke/uchiha smilies. That's life.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 12, 2010)

Amusing change. Better than that heart crap.

And I still saved the original. :ho


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 12, 2010)

this is just getting stupid now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2010)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> this is just getting stupid now.



No U.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 12, 2010)

Zaru said:


> You're also never gonna use any of the sasuke/uchiha smilies. That's life.



Indeed it is.

There are a lot of smilies that most of us never use actually. It's still nice that they're there though, I guess.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 12, 2010)

Raiiiidaaaaa Keeeeck......The new ryoma is better then that stupid heart smiley, but still not as good as the old one.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 12, 2010)

What an inconvenience, how will I ever go on


----------



## Sasori (Jan 12, 2010)

Members should vote what to change the ryoma emote to every month.


----------



## Kri (Jan 12, 2010)

I was thinking the very same thing.

Well, sans the 'members' part. It's far too fun seeing things change in a seemingly random fashion and watching everyone's reactions.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 12, 2010)

Can the original ryoma smiley be added back though?


----------



## God (Jan 12, 2010)

^ Seriously. You guys are being GIANT ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Platinum (Jan 12, 2010)

I approve of the new ryoma smiley .

But can we get old ryoma back as well?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 13, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> No U.


Power Rangers fan I take it? Put on your red tights and skate out of here son.


----------



## Vanity (Jan 13, 2010)

Kribaby said:


> I was thinking the very same thing.
> 
> Well, sans the 'members' part. It's far too fun seeing things change in a seemingly random fashion and watching everyone's reactions.



Toying with us now?

Tsk tsk.

(Man now that makes me wish there were a smilie that waves it's finger in that whole 'tsk tsk' fashion).

Oh well.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 13, 2010)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Power Rangers fan I take it? Put on your red tights and skate out of here son.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 13, 2010)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Power Rangers fan I take it? Put on your red tights and skate out of here son.


----------



## Zetta (Jan 13, 2010)

I make one image macro and already it's copypasta.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 13, 2010)

Deputy Myself said:


> oh
> 
> thats why everyone is spamming that retarded smiley


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 13, 2010)

Power Ranger Community 



skiboydoggy said:


> penis_ranger.gif





Platinum said:


> ball_ranger.png





skiboydoggy said:


> stranger_to_vagina.png


----------



## God (Jan 13, 2010)

I dont know about you guys, but I thought Mystic Force was badass 

Also quit being FUCKING ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and change that shit back.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 16, 2010)

I want my emote back ;_;


----------



## skiboydoggy (Jan 17, 2010)

Ohoho, Penis Ranger so witty.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2010)

I say give the old Ryoma smiley the either "" or ":ho"

seriously why does one smiley have 2 tags?


----------



## EJ (Feb 16, 2010)

Bring back the old ryoma!


----------



## Bleach (Feb 16, 2010)

i approve nothing


----------



## abcd (Feb 16, 2010)

I never used it but the old(est)emote was pretty good


----------



## Pipe (Feb 16, 2010)

I?m new and I want the oldryoma back


----------



## Platinum (Feb 16, 2010)

My struggle to get oldryoma back still lives on.


----------



## God (Feb 16, 2010)

mods = ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Momoka (Feb 16, 2010)

I like the old one better!!!


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2010)

I like the new ryoma but we still need the old one as well. Preferably the animated gif oldryoma.


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree and support this thread. I mean what the hell, and it got changed twice within the space of like a month. First that chalky crap crayon gumby bull shit, and then these two aliens from a damn Toriyama manga. They look like reject superheroes from Chrono Trigger.

What the hell am I supposed to do with that?

Bring back the old ultimate laughing supremely mocking Ryoma. 



I mean how am I supposed to express ultimate funny, when something has just made me burn my cheeks laughing without the God-Emperor of all smilies.

If you like the new ones keep them, just bring back the original!!!


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

God damn, it's sad how many people don't know what the hell is Kamen Rider. Even I know who Kamen Rider is, and I don't even watch tokusatsu. Also, we should change the smiley next to a gif of Kikaida doing that weird-looking flip thing he always does.


----------



## noobthemusical (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree we need the old smilie, but lets keep the new one to.


----------



## Dalis (Feb 27, 2010)

Actually it's fine the way it is. old)ryoma= It makes no difference in the picture.


----------



## gabies (Mar 15, 2010)

Everyone is talking about the oldryoma but not showing how it looks like, itd be nice to show the newer members so we can see what me missed


----------



## Platinum (Mar 15, 2010)

Amatérasu’s Son said:


> I agree and support this thread. I mean what the hell, and it got changed twice within the space of like a month. First that chalky crap crayon gumby bull shit, and then these two aliens from a damn Toriyama manga. They look like reject superheroes from Chrono Trigger.



New Ryoma is awesome aswell. It's also from Kamen Rider, not from a Toriyama manga. But we still need the oldryoma and as long as this thread lives we have hope.



Gabies said:


> Everyone is talking about the oldryoma but not showing how it looks like, itd be nice to show the newer members so we can see what me missed



 is this:


----------



## EJ (Mar 16, 2010)

BRING


IT



BACK



/someone post hulk picrue


----------



## Kri (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, for the foreseeable future, it's not coming back.

And the actual question as to what happened to the smiley was answered quite a long time ago, and there's been ample opportunity for everyone to come in and voice their praise/disdain for the decision.

There's not really much to gain by leaving this open any longer.


----------

